# Don't work on windows xp x64



## hedz (Jul 18, 2005)

I can't run ATItool beta or satble on windows xp x64, catalyst 5.7, radeon x800XL
the program install fine but with the error: 

New device: could not create (E0000235)
New device driver: could not install (00000002)

And in device manager:
The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

The drivers for this device will be uninstalled when the machine is restarted. Any changes you make to this device will not be preserved.

You need to restart your computer before the changes you made to this device will take affect.

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.


Soooo the program runs fine after install but after restart, windows remove the atitool driver, so I can't run it anymore...


----------



## hedz (Jul 18, 2005)

just found the solution 
run regedit
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion 
create key RunOnce


----------



## naisanza (Dec 12, 2008)

What did you put to start on the next boot cycle? the software?


----------

